# Your tips for surviving twin pregnancy (especially 3rd trimester)



## calm

I've been googling for inspiration and tips to get me through this last hard months. I'm already big, must be measuring full term, and only 28+3 with two large twins inside me! So interested on how your survived or are surviving issues like: sleep? heat? (so hard for me) walking? breathing? breathlessness? rude comments from people thinking you are about to give birth? Any recommendations are welcome and it would be nice to build up a group of posts that can inspire us to get through one more day lol! 

What are my "tips" at the moment?

- Trying to keep mobile: going for a small walk before the heat gets too much

- "Trying" (not always managing) to take it a day at a time


----------



## nesSAH

Waiting to hear feedback too.
I am dreading the 3rd trimester as well. I have a wedding to be at and I don't want people starring and commenting on how "huge" I am- lol! I know it sounds vain. 

Also, already suffering from discomfort right now-lol!!


----------



## calm

I started to get uncomfortable round your time nesSAH.

As for the huge bit, I'm sick of it already. People make such rude comments that they leave me speechless!


----------



## MommyGrim

I'd say rest as much as you can. 
Try to get a full body pregnancy pillow, it will help you sleep.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm struggling with RLP, sciatica and lack of sleep and i'm only just hitting 15 weeks (the sciatica is from a back dislocation 17 years ago), i dread to think how bad this can get later on! 

Think i'm going to invest in a body pillow i just can't get comfy anymore :wacko: x


----------



## calm

xxshellsxx said:


> I'm struggling with RLP, sciatica and lack of sleep and i'm only just hitting 15 weeks (the sciatica is from a back dislocation 17 years ago), i dread to think how bad this can get later on!
> 
> Think i'm going to invest in a body pillow i just can't get comfy anymore :wacko: x

Its incredible how early the discomfort can start with a multiple pregnancy, I'm 29 weeks on Tuesday but basically looking and measuring full term! I personally can sleep okay if its not for the heat, that is what wakes me up. I also have a chronic bone problem (hip necrosis) but its actually been better than normal, I imagine it will come back pretty bad once the twins are born (if not before) Have you tried taking a warm bath or shower before going bed? X


----------



## lanet

Uh oh I'm in trouble bc I need tips on how to survive the first trimester fatigue, nausea, and acid reflux! I've got a ways to go!!!


----------



## calm

lanet said:


> Uh oh I'm in trouble bc I need tips on how to survive the first trimester fatigue, nausea, and acid reflux! I've got a ways to go!!!

First trimester is not an easy time either! I had some good weeks in 2nd trimester and that was it, and then all went downhill again. For acid reflux: I took rennies, for fatigue: I had more rest than normal and let DH do a lot of the housework. For nausea: I personally found ice lollies helped me, or trying to eat as regularly as I could (and as much food aversions allowed).


----------



## SnowyFairest

I felt pretty wonderful still at 29 wks, but so far week 31 has been the pitts! I discovered pelvic pain this week and have been taking Tylenol but it hurts so much to walk. Had to go to hospital twice this week for bloodwork then for NST, and it was a lot of slow limping about.

Last night I woke up several times in pain. Not sure if it was just positional or if I had some prodomal labour happenin. Sigh.

I do the body pillow between my knees and hug it at my chest to help keep my chest open wider and me to breathe easier, but wow, discomforts! 

Oh and this week, when they move and start rolling, it's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## highhopes2013

I tried to stay as active as possible - I kept working till 33 weeks. It has been down hill since I stopped work! Get plenty of rest when you can. Let others look after you! 

The third trimester gets harder as the weeks go by, I'm finding my lack of mobility the hardest bit to deal with. That and the pregnancy rash I've developed which is making me want to rip my skin off!

Ah well...over soon enough. Good luck to you all!


----------



## calm

I find myself getting confused though on balancing "getting rest" with "keeping active". I suppose the way I'm doing it is try to keep doing things round the house, taking small walks, but then on the other hand spending a lot of time just on the sofa (hope I'm not resting too much though)


----------



## highhopes2013

I stayed active at work and then rested all evening when I got home. Now that in on maternity leave I try to go out once a day to get a bit of a walk and then a few hours rest every afternoon.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Interesting thread! I'm struggling with afternoons and evenings, tend to be ok in the morning. I'm wearing a bump belt to help support the weight now (I'm 25 weeks but measuring 34). This helps me feel better if I'm out and about. 

I'm on Rennies and/or gaviscon for the constant indegestion. I find I can get doubled over with trapped wind sometimes :blush:

I sleep propped up on pillows, almost sat up really. This is helping my back. I do have a pregnancy pillow and sleep on my sides sometimes and this does relieve the wind, poor DH :haha:

I try and rest with my feet above my heart for an hour in th evenings which is reducing the swelling in my feet a little. Hoping this will ease with cooler weather. 

Rude comments haven't been bad, yet. I reguarly get 'blimey, you haven't got long to go' which isn't so bad, I know I look huge! 

The one thing I can't alter or help is that they start kicking when I least want them too! In the car, when I'm resting or eating. It can get quite uncomfy! One is kicking me high and the other is kicking me in the bladder. 

For all this, I love it though! Xx


----------



## calm

Pinkie 33 said:


> Interesting thread! I'm struggling with afternoons and evenings, tend to be ok in the morning. I'm wearing a bump belt to help support the weight now (I'm 25 weeks but measuring 34). This helps me feel better if I'm out and about.
> 
> I'm on Rennies and/or gaviscon for the constant indegestion. I find I can get doubled over with trapped wind sometimes :blush:
> 
> I sleep propped up on pillows, almost sat up really. This is helping my back. I do have a pregnancy pillow and sleep on my sides sometimes and this does relieve the wind, poor DH :haha:
> 
> I try and rest with my feet above my heart for an hour in th evenings which is reducing the swelling in my feet a little. Hoping this will ease with cooler weather.
> 
> Rude comments haven't been bad, yet. I reguarly get 'blimey, you haven't got long to go' which isn't so bad, I know I look huge!
> 
> The one thing I can't alter or help is that they start kicking when I least want them too! In the car, when I'm resting or eating. It can get quite uncomfy! One is kicking me high and the other is kicking me in the bladder.
> 
> For all this, I love it though! Xx

You sound very similar to me, one of my twins is up the top and the other at the bottom, and both kicking at moments like when I'm about to go to sleep Do I interpret that you are having 2 boys too?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Could be, we don't know! Staying team yellow if we can. I wouldn't be surprised if they are two boys, leaping about and playing rugby like their daddy, it certainly feels like it sometimes!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm so jealous... i want to be team yellow!! DH really wants to know so will be finding out at the next scan and i suppose with all the extra scans it'll be difficult to avoid anyway. x


----------



## calm

Ah okay Pinkie, I was going by the smilies lol 

xxshellyxx Maybe you could compromise and find out just one of the genders? That could be an advantage of having twins :lol: I haven't really had any extra scans, it might happen more now though I am in 3rd trimester.


----------



## xxshellsxx

It might end up being that way if Baby A doesn't play ball lol That one lies front to back with the head at the front! Not easy to measure every time so far, so every chance we won't get to see what that one has lol

I've got scans at 20, 24, 28, 32 and 36 weeks! OB told me about all bar the 24 week one, but the sonographer at the 12 week one read out her list for twins scans and those are the dates she gave me! 

20 week one is coming up already in about 4 weeks :) still waiting on the date coming through - couldn't book as i need an hour appointment and they hadn't opened them up , but i suspect it will come through within the next week x


----------



## calm

The 20 week scan is always a great milestone, making sure babies are doing well and finding out the gender if one wants to know.

I did have a scan at 24 but with a crap machine, where they basically just looked for a heartbeat. Then at 28 weeks I got a proper scan with all the measurements again (they never showed me the twins with this one though). I then go back when I'm 31 weeks so pretty sure they will scan me properly again (I am now with the high risk doctor). Then after that I think it might be every 2 weeks


----------



## Seoul

Yeah I definitely could use some tips too I am so uncomfortable now, exhausted all the time and having a really hard time breathing. I never had this with my daughter and feel 23 weeks is way too early to feel this. I have only gained 6 kilograms but it feels like 20. Also i have this horrible pain around my pubic bone that makes it hard to walk especially in the mornings. Oh the joys of pregnancy good thing we will get double the cuddles and smiles :) Ive had to take it easy because of constant contractions and short cervix I think inactivity really makes it worse.


----------



## calm

Seoul said:


> Yeah I definitely could use some tips too I am so uncomfortable now, exhausted all the time and having a really hard time breathing. I never had this with my daughter and feel 23 weeks is way too early to feel this. I have only gained 6 kilograms but it feels like 20. Also i have this horrible pain around my pubic bone that makes it hard to walk especially in the mornings. Oh the joys of pregnancy good thing we will get double the cuddles and smiles :) Ive had to take it easy because of constant contractions and short cervix I think inactivity really makes it worse.

I know that feeling of "its too soon to feel this way" I was getting the same feeling then from 23 week +, now I am nearly 30 weeks I feel and look (and probably measure) full term (with a singleton). (Such a pity as at 20 week I was looking and feeling so well and attractive even, that's all gone :cry:). i also think inactivity is worse, however, with a short cervix i think they tell you to rest more? Not sure about that one, going on what I've read. I find it hard to walk too but I am a lot heavier and have put on the top range of weight expected (not sure how with all my food aversions and nausea I've had, the twins are measuring big though which could be something to do with it)


----------



## fides

I swim almost daily for the lower back pain. I wouldn't be able to walk without crying if I didn't swim.


----------



## calm

fides said:


> I swim almost daily for the lower back pain. I wouldn't be able to walk without crying if I didn't swim.

We are a similar gestation! I am lucky I don't have backache, touch wood. I have heard swimming is great, its just all that is available now are outdoor swimming pools (the others shut in the summer over here) and the water is so cold at the moment I'd be scared it would harm the babies. I do think swimming is great though for everything including swelling!


----------



## fides

oh, wow - i'd go crazy if they closed the indoor pool at my gym during the summer


----------



## flagirlie7

Actually some parts of the last trimester were not too bad - no more back pain or side pains (front under the rib on the right). However I was quite uncomfortable - like sitting for a longer period of time, getting up, sleeping etc. when I got tired of sitting, I walked around a bit or laid down. Rested a lot! Slept with body pillow between my knees to prevent hip pain next day. Did not walk for exercise too much since I got too tired, but managed to go shopping for a bit etc. People were constantly askin if I'm ready to pop (even when I was still like 2-3 months out). Constantly telling me how huge I was.


----------



## calm

I think I'm going to give my first tip: don't look too far ahead. I've had moments of getting all of a sudden big and uncomfortable, and the worse was the feeing of: "How on earth will I cope when I am further along in the pregnancy?" It was mind boggling! But you do cope, you adapt, and it doesn't feel any worse, if anything it feels better because you are in a "better" mind set. I am nearly 31 weeks now, and don't feel any heavier or worse than I did at 25 weeks (and I am a lot bigger)


----------



## Seoul

calm- that is great to hear I find myself constantly thinking that. I am still pretty uncomfortable but we reached viability day yesterday and that makes me feel a lot better :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

yay for V day seoul!! x


----------



## SnowyFairest

calm said:


> I think I'm going to give my first tip: don't look too far ahead. I've had moments of getting all of a sudden big and uncomfortable, and the worse was the feeing of: "How on earth will I cope when I am further along in the pregnancy?" It was mind boggling! But you do cope, you adapt, and it doesn't feel any worse, if anything it feels better because you are in a "better" mind set. I am nearly 31 weeks now, and don't feel any heavier or worse than I did at 25 weeks (and I am a lot bigger)

That's so great. But it can change quickly. At 30wks I felt pretty great, at 31 I couldn't walk unassisted. At 33 wks babies shifted, B is now transverse, it took some pressure off of my pelvis and I feel so much better, but many nights the tummy has become very heavy.

I too would feel worse then better through my pregnancy, but am having less of the piece o'cake days now. I think the farther along you get the more likely, more symptoms, then the comfort measures for such symptoms aggravates other ones. For example, needing to lay down, to give your body a break, suddenly you feel like you are drowning, and/or acid reflux, not to mention, not putting a pillow between your knees can make your pelvis scream when you go to get up! :winkwink: Reclining is a good temporary fix, but it can cause reflux, and I start feeling a bunch of pressure in my pelvis.

If I'm not very careful about fluids I will wake up now with quite bad cramping pain, and it will feel an awful lot like labour. So I try to sleep in between squeezes until they stop. Last night dh got me up before he went to sleep and I could void, it helped me sleep through without the pain. Although I'm still waking slightly to turn over. At 34wks we are dealing with 10lbs of baby, so it's definitely going to get heavier.

Also in the late third tri, your body's hormones prevent deeper sleep. So coupled with pain, discomfort and poor sleep, I do anticipate it getting more difficult. :winkwink:


----------



## SnowyFairest

Seoul said:


> Yeah I definitely could use some tips too I am so uncomfortable now, exhausted all the time and having a really hard time breathing. I never had this with my daughter and feel 23 weeks is way too early to feel this. I have only gained 6 kilograms but it feels like 20. Also i have this horrible pain around my pubic bone that makes it hard to walk especially in the mornings. Oh the joys of pregnancy good thing we will get double the cuddles and smiles :) Ive had to take it easy because of constant contractions and short cervix I think inactivity really makes it worse.

Oh, I understand the pain. I also have been on modified bedrest since 18wks. I'm resting a little less this week since my pelvis has improved. We had two heads and 9lbs of baby pressing down there, so it's no wonder. This week B is transverse, so I'm thinking it's the reason I can actually walk.

I was sleeping all along with the body pillow but it really made no difference for this pain. I was taking extra-strength Tylenol, but it wasn't helping. Hips are getting much looser so I'm pretty careful about how I move, but that pain was excruciating. You have my sympathies.


----------



## SnowyFairest

Pinkie 33 said:


> Could be, we don't know! Staying team yellow if we can. I wouldn't be surprised if they are two boys, leaping about and playing rugby like their daddy, it certainly feels like it sometimes!

Our girls have been incredibly active, they were doing a whole bunch of leaping about! Although they are mighty squished now, they still try. I have an anterior placenta, and wonder what it would have felt like otherwise. We can "catch" little feet at times.


----------



## calm

SnowyFairest said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to give my first tip: don't look too far ahead. I've had moments of getting all of a sudden big and uncomfortable, and the worse was the feeing of: "How on earth will I cope when I am further along in the pregnancy?" It was mind boggling! But you do cope, you adapt, and it doesn't feel any worse, if anything it feels better because you are in a "better" mind set. I am nearly 31 weeks now, and don't feel any heavier or worse than I did at 25 weeks (and I am a lot bigger)
> 
> That's so great. But it can change quickly. At 30wks I felt pretty great, at 31 I couldn't walk unassisted. At 33 wks babies shifted, B is now transverse, it took some pressure off of my pelvis and I feel so much better, but many nights the tummy has become very heavy.
> 
> I too would feel worse then better through my pregnancy, but am having less of the piece o'cake days now. I think the farther along you get the more likely, more symptoms, then the comfort measures for such symptoms aggravates other ones. For example, needing to lay down, to give your body a break, suddenly you feel like you are drowning, and/or acid reflux, not to mention, not putting a pillow between your knees can make your pelvis scream when you go to get up! :winkwink: Reclining is a good temporary fix, but it can cause reflux, and I start feeling a bunch of pressure in my pelvis.
> 
> If I'm not very careful about fluids I will wake up now with quite bad cramping pain, and it will feel an awful lot like labour. So I try to sleep in between squeezes until they stop. Last night dh got me up before he went to sleep and I could void, it helped me sleep through without the pain. Although I'm still waking slightly to turn over. At 34wks we are dealing with 10lbs of baby, so it's definitely going to get heavier.
> 
> Also in the late third tri, your body's hormones prevent deeper sleep. So coupled with pain, discomfort and poor sleep, I do anticipate it getting more difficult. :winkwink:Click to expand...

It stands to reason that its going to be worse in the last weeks of pregnancy, but what I'm talking about has more to do with mindset and anticipation. I think its easy to get drawn into the "OMG how on earth will I cope when I already can't so much earlier on". i don't have the anxiety I had in the past, but remember getting a bit of a panic attack at 23 weeks because I just couldn't get my head around it. Now I kind of take it day by day,and I'm more in the flow. Some days are harder than others, but I certainly feel better than when I was worrying and doubting my capacity to do twin pregnancy. The later I get on has the added incentive that I am nearer having my twins and also that they are still cooking (I used to worry a lot more about preterm labour, every week feels a bit achievement)


----------



## fides

makes a lot of sense, calm - our panic attack actually came at 15 weeks when SPD came super early and hard - I was like, how can i do this?! but now, that was more than half the pregnancy ago - I've made it this far, what's a few more weeks, right?


----------



## calm

fides said:


> makes a lot of sense, calm - our panic attack actually came at 15 weeks when SPD came super early and hard - I was like, how can i do this?! but now, that was more than half the pregnancy ago - I've made it this far, what's a few more weeks, right?

Yep, we've made it this far we can get through the last hurdle. By the way, twin pregnancy with 2 LO's must be tough!


----------



## fides

ha ha - yes, it is, but like i'm saying - we've made it this far - what's a few more weeks, right? :)


----------



## lanet

I'm following this for the great advice, I know I'll need it! Right now I'm still trying to survive the being sick stage...


----------



## Pinkie 33

Around 25 weeks I had my panic, I felt huge, tired and uncomfortable most of the time and I couldn't see how I could possibly go another 10-13 weeks. I'm over it now though, I'm getting more used to the size and what I can and cant do. I'm more ready to take help from others and accept I cant do everything myself. 

My biggest worry now is the house. We are building an extension for the arrivals which is almost doubling the size of the house. We're living in dust, muck, upheaval and have a constant flow of builders, roofers, plumbers, electricians etc! The plasterers are here today so I know the end is in sight but I'm having to accept that we probably wont be ready in time. In the meantime, I'm still running our business from here, or trying to! 

I'm learning to stop worrying about things I can do nothing about and think how much it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## calm

]


Pinkie 33 said:


> Around 25 weeks I had my panic, I felt huge, tired and uncomfortable most of the time and I couldn't see how I could possibly go another 10-13 weeks. I'm over it now though, I'm getting more used to the size and what I can and cant do. I'm more ready to take help from others and accept I cant do everything myself.
> 
> My biggest worry now is the house. We are building an extension for the arrivals which is almost doubling the size of the house. We're living in dust, muck, upheaval and have a constant flow of builders, roofers, plumbers, electricians etc! The plasterers are here today so I know the end is in sight but I'm having to accept that we probably wont be ready in time. In the meantime, I'm still running our business from here, or trying to!
> 
> I'm learning to stop worrying about things I can do nothing about and think how much it will be worth it in the end!

We have a lot in common! Had the panic round the same time and now more in a period of acceptance (well, a lot of the time :haha: ). And I'm also dealing with building work. We bought a new house just after finding out we were expecting twins, its perfect! The problem is we had to do it up from scratch: electricity, plumbing, tiles, floors, walls, kitchen, bathrooms... Its been going on now for 6 months, and no idea if it will be ready before the babies are here (which means a move at 35+) or after (a move with 2 new borns). I'm accepting it just won't ready (just at this moment the twins have woken up with kicks of protest as if to say "we don't accept it, we want to go to the new house NOW") :haha: Seriously I find it sad not being able to prepare the nursery, their clothes are in my wardrobe, and there is no room to swing my 2 cats!


----------



## Pinkie 33

:haha: I'm sure it will be worth the wait, at least that what I'm telling myself! I also find it hard not to start getting the nursery ready, looking at other people's on here I get a bit envious! Almost everything we have bought is currently stored in my parents summerhouse and all the clothes, blankets etc are piled up under sheets of polythene to keep them out of the dust. Just hoping we go as far to full term as possible now, we're really not ready yet!

It will be super exciting moving into your new house with your new family :happydance:


----------



## SnowyFairest

calm said:
 

> SnowyFairest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to give my first tip: don't look too far ahead. I've had moments of getting all of a sudden big and uncomfortable, and the worse was the feeing of: "How on earth will I cope when I am further along in the pregnancy?" It was mind boggling! But you do cope, you adapt, and it doesn't feel any worse, if anything it feels better because you are in a "better" mind set. I am nearly 31 weeks now, and don't feel any heavier or worse than I did at 25 weeks (and I am a lot bigger)
> 
> That's so great. But it can change quickly. At 30wks I felt pretty great, at 31 I couldn't walk unassisted. At 33 wks babies shifted, B is now transverse, it took some pressure off of my pelvis and I feel so much better, but many nights the tummy has become very heavy.
> 
> I too would feel worse then better through my pregnancy, but am having less of the piece o'cake days now. I think the farther along you get the more likely, more symptoms, then the comfort measures for such symptoms aggravates other ones. For example, needing to lay down, to give your body a break, suddenly you feel like you are drowning, and/or acid reflux, not to mention, not putting a pillow between your knees can make your pelvis scream when you go to get up! :winkwink: Reclining is a good temporary fix, but it can cause reflux, and I start feeling a bunch of pressure in my pelvis.
> 
> If I'm not very careful about fluids I will wake up now with quite bad cramping pain, and it will feel an awful lot like labour. So I try to sleep in between squeezes until they stop. Last night dh got me up before he went to sleep and I could void, it helped me sleep through without the pain. Although I'm still waking slightly to turn over. At 34wks we are dealing with 10lbs of baby, so it's definitely going to get heavier.
> 
> Also in the late third tri, your body's hormones prevent deeper sleep. So coupled with pain, discomfort and poor sleep, I do anticipate it getting more difficult. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It stands to reason that its going to be worse in the last weeks of pregnancy, but what I'm talking about has more to do with mindset and anticipation. I think its easy to get drawn into the "OMG how on earth will I cope when I already can't so much earlier on". i don't have the anxiety I had in the past, but remember getting a bit of a panic attack at 23 weeks because I just couldn't get my head around it. Now I kind of take it day by day,and I'm more in the flow. Some days are harder than others, but I certainly feel better than when I was worrying and doubting my capacity to do twin pregnancy. The later I get on has the added incentive that I am nearer having my twins and also that they are still cooking (I used to worry a lot more about preterm labour, every week feels a bit achievement)Click to expand...

I was thinking that you sound like you may have had a relatively easy twin pregnancy, and not everyone has the same experience. When one of the ladies here shared that she cried when she realised she needed to get down on the floor to change her toddler's diaper, I couldn't relate. But I can now. So even though someone isn't as far along as I am, I can understand that she might be suffering a lot more than I was and therefore has some real concerns about the how's. I know that when I couldn't walk two weeks ago it was hard to picture and prepare for how I was going to handle things (I have several little ones too) in the coming weeks.


----------



## calm

SnowyFairest:

I think its more about in my case in focusing on the positives that I have found a way of surviving as the title says, more than having an "easy twin pregnancy". I haven't gone on about other aspects I struggle with maybe because I haven't got a tip to share about them, or a solution, hopefully at some point I will. Each week of pregnancy brings different struggles, and then of course each person's circumstances are different. That is why I invite everyone to share how they managed to survive their particular stage of pregnancy in order to help others that can relate :flower:


----------



## calm

Another tip I would give is: find if only 5 minutes a day for some meditation. I think this is something we can all benefit from, but I do feel we twin pregnant ladies need that "extra" to get through our pregnancies. It makes a lot of difference to me when I do it!

I do mindfulness meditation. I'm going to leave some free links for exercises where you turn into sounds, or scan your body as a way to help identify where we hold tension and release it

https://www.portlandpsychotherapyclinic.com/mindfulness_and_acceptance_exercises

https://mindfulwaythroughanxietybook.com/exercises/

https://www.umsystem.edu/curators/mindfulness/guided


----------



## lanet

Calm I love what you said, and I'm still very early but I'm going to try to remember it throughout, to just take it day by day and not get overwhelmed by what you still have left to go through. If I did that now it looks like a huge mountain to get over! I've overcome a lot with getting through ivf, then getting through the 10 weeks of injections, now focusing on getting through the morning sickness (night sickness) but when I think ahead I get scared and think "what if I can't breathe? What if I can't walk? What will I do when I have to take so much time off work? And then I still have to make it to term AND GIVE BIRTH!" It's a lot, so I like your advice of just taking it day by day, and for now, other than nausea, I think I'm just getting to the fun part!


----------



## calm

lanet, I remember thinking the very same things about breathing and walking. I don't actually think of it now that much. Walking is harder that it was as the twins are growing so much now, the are not only 2 but measuring very big on top! I try to do a little walk and I focus on my feet and the sensations I have in them rather than thinking of the weight of my bump, a sort of shift of focus (without ignoring other sensations, just not overfocusing on them). As for breathing, I am doing exercises to improve my breathing, should I have problems with breathing at the end, which may or may not happen, at least my general breathing capacity will be improved and will cope a bit better. Round the time you are pregnant, when I had my 12 week scan, I got sciatica. It was a mix of the way my doctor did the scan (stuffing a cushion under me because she was doing it vaginal) and my own back/hip problems. It was such an annoying relentless pain, and I too thought: I am only 12 weeks! It could have lasted throughout pregnancy, or not. It didn't, so all anticipation was of no help anyway. 

One tip I have by the way (courtesy of my husband :haha:) Someone mentioned picking things off the floor. I can do it, but its so so hard I would rather avoid it. I have a serious hip condition which means my mobility wasn't fantastic before pregnancy, so now bending down to pick something up feels like climbing a mountain, or even more impossible than that! Well, I use a brush and a dustpan (with a long handle). I just brush the item into the dustpan and lift it up towards me. Obviously depending on what fell on the floor you might need to wash it after!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

The broom and dustpan idea is great!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey Ladies, i'm loving stalking this thread, such positive ways to look at things and makes you realise we can get through it :)

I've started noticing how out of breath i am already, i take a walk at work at lunch time to get a sandwich from the shop on my working days and coming back up 2 fights of stairs to my office cripples me already after that little walk (30-45 mins at the most). I enjoy the walk out of the office as i'm now office bound due to over protective bosses! I also am not mentioning it to them as they will move me to the ground floor with the lovely admin ladies, who are really quiet, and i enjoy the banter with my colleagues.

Headaches plague me - most of it through lack of sleep i think - i try really hard not to take anything until i absolutely can't stand it any more :nope: I try and stay hydrated and drinks lots of water everyday. Just woke from a nap, couldn't take the pain any more and it seems to have subsided :thumbup: 

positive note... DH is bringing Chinese food home with him :thumbup:


----------



## calm

xxshellsxx, your walks sound good to me! I've never done much more than 10 to 20 minutes at any stage of pregnancy, which is usually a walk to the supermarket and back. I'm really making an effort to make small walks at the moment, I am getting stiff but find that once I warm up it feels better

As for headaches wish I had a tip. I only had 2 so far, but they were awful, felt so sick and ending up in vomiting. I used a cold flannel and a dark room, but if you are at work that is not really possible. If you are drinking a lot you are already doing a lot to help it. A nap would help me too, but not always XXXX


----------



## Seoul

shells- I suffered horribly from the headaches and still get them though not as often. I know that we want to avoid taking anything if possible during pregnancy but I really recommend taking one Tylenol as soon as you feel the bad headache coming on. It really is safe to take and I like you tried to avoid it at all cost but sometimes holding it actually makes it worse and causes us to have to take more doses of medication. Also taking a shower with warm/hot water and letting the shower head just massage your head is really helpful. If you feel like puking because of the headache don't fight it just puke its a horrible puking moment and most likely it will relieve the headache a bit. Also hot and cold compresses on forehead and neck. I take a sock and put rice in it tie it up real good and warm it up in the microwave and just let it sit on my shoulders most of the headaches in pregnancy seem to be tension headaches so the neck and shoulders relieve a lot of the pain. 

Another thing I have realized be careful with those bouts of energy even though you feel great and want to do a lot its better to pace yourself or you spend the next 3 days paying for it. I realized I prefer mild energy levels than one really good day and 3 days in bed exhausted.


----------



## SnowyFairest

For headaches, we do lemon water. That probably sounds weird but it changes your body's ph. This really works great postpartum too, when I am nursing, it seems to work for dh too. I think we get more headaches because of night waking. 

I was finding with the pain I was having, Tylenol wasn't helping much. Hope you can get some relief.


----------



## SnowyFairest

calm said:


> SnowyFairest:
> 
> I think its more about in my case in focusing on the positives that I have found a way of surviving as the title says, more than having an "easy twin pregnancy". I haven't gone on about other aspects I struggle with maybe because I haven't got a tip to share about them, or a solution, hopefully at some point I will. Each week of pregnancy brings different struggles, and then of course each person's circumstances are different. That is why I invite everyone to share how they managed to survive their particular stage of pregnancy in order to help others that can relate :flower:


Sorry I misunderstood the reason for the thread. You asked about getting through the symptoms, that was my understanding of the thread and OP. Then not realising you were the same person, you wrote about positive thinking. I very much agree with this, similar to facing natural birth, and handling it. I've maintained a very positive attitude throughout, at least have tried. But I thought this was about tips for finding relief. So I was trying to just say, all twin pregnancies are not the same. Some will endure far more than others, but I'm glad to "allow" that others may be experiencing some things much tougher than I am. And for them telling them to be positive might be hard. 

I made a decision at the start of this pregnancy to try to not complain so I very much understand where you are coming from. We lost our last baby so for us the day we found two babies in one sac, was pretty amazing, and yet had a real scary element too. Focusing on the positive wasn't always easy for me. :)

I have several small ones and will soon have four under four and five under five. My 2yo successfully learned the potty in my second trimester, so that's awesome, but was a "big deal" every day on top of everything. So with the symptoms plenty of row-to-hoe each day besides being pregnant with twins. So I'm sure we all have different circumstances. ;)

I still get the terrible panic about birth. I've just been there enough times without meds to know. But you do resolve it somehow, and find a place of peace. Maybe it's "time", perhaps things are so uncomfortable that you are then ready to face the labour. 

I do appreciate what you shared but only responded because I did feel some ladies might be beyond positive thinking. I agree I'm very grateful to be immense at 35wks because it means that babies can be born any time now and they will be fine. It's such a gift.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks for the headache tips ladies! I shall give them a try :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Did you guys have mild cramping sometimes? It always worries me


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had cramping a lot in the first tri, subsided about 11 weeks i think x


----------



## lanet

Well I'm past 12 weeks so I wonder if that's ok


----------



## calm

I didn't actually have any until 12 weeks +, they were mild and came together with the typical round ligament type pains, I also have them now in third trimester (remember how quickly the uterus is expanding in our case). On the pregnancy boards ladies were getting lots of cramps that sounded much more frequent and painful so it does seem to be normal. Always make sure to drink though as dehydration can make it worse


----------



## lanet

Thanks, they are very very mild. But anything that doesn't feel normal worries me.


----------



## calm

I wouldn't worry at all then if they are mild, but I too worry when anything out of the ordinary happens to me so I do understand.


----------



## lanet

Bumping this because I'm having another panic at 21 weeks. My belly is so tight and heavy after I eat, I try to take it day by day, or think of this time next year, because the thought of at least 15 more weeks of this just scares me. But it sounds like the panic passed for you girls and you all survived. Good read.


----------



## Seoul

Lanet mine felt like that a lot especially after I ate around that time of gestation. I think because that is when more rapid growth is happening. I think the panic quickly morphs into ok let's get these kids out of here so I can have my body back. But for me reaching that viability mark really helped put me at ease. 

I have a question for you ladies did you get the horrible itching around your belly towards the end and how did you deal with it? It is driving me crazy and nothing seems to help :( my stomach has so many stretch marks its ridiculous I really don't think my belly can stretch anymore its to the point where it is shiny from how stretched the skin is.


----------



## lanet

Seoul I had that with dd, I would pile lotion on it and scratch and scratch, that's when all my stretch marks appeared too.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I used to be very over weight so I'm still filling in the stretched skin I already had (tells you how big I used to be) so I am not suffering with that but I hope you can find a solution x


----------



## bizzibii

I don't have any stretch marks so no itching but I have heard coconut oil helps with that ( all the twin mums from the twin club swear by it ) . I have been using it as a moisturiser since the beginning if pregnancy and I love it .


----------



## Redbean

Hi, ladies, just finding this thread after spending some very frustrating nights awake and in tears. 

My hips hurt too much to sleep on, and sleeping sitting up just doesn't cut it. Terrible heart burn, too, but the worst part is the nasal congestion! I wear breathe right strips that wear off around 3 am. I can't breathe at all, get nose bleeds that wake me, and have terrible sinus headaches. Also using a humidifier. 

I'm only 20 weeks w triplets and not sure if my sanity will hold another 15. Anyone have this going on? What did you do that worked? Did it get any better or worse? Do you just get used to suffering??


----------



## xxshellsxx

in all honesty for me... you get used to suffering! I have spd now and suffer all day everyday/ every night i just tell myself its not forever and it's all worth it x


----------



## lanet

Well my restless legs have gotten severely worse this week. 2 nights in a row with zero sleep, and still having to go to work. I take baths and do yoga and finally just lay in bed and cry. Sounds like we are all in the same boat!


----------



## mowat

Any tips for supporting your bump at night? Has anyone tried a wedge pillow? I wake up every night repeatedly because it feels like my belly is so heavy and it's pulling me into the bed. I'm only 20 weeks, but this has been happening since 10 weeks. I haven't gained much weight because I just don't feel particularly hungry---from about noon on I just feel bloated and stuffed.


----------



## lanet

I always sleep with a thin pillow under my bump


----------



## xxshellsxx

I sleep with a pillow under my bump and a pillow at my back (to stop my rolling completely on my back where i would quite happily get the best sleep but probably lose all oxygen lol) and then when i switch sides umptee times through out the night the back pillow becomes the bump pillow and visa versa :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Same here, I have a variety of positioned pillows, one between my legs too. Rolling over is quite an ordeal to get them situated again.


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the suggestions---I'm going to try it tonight.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had one between my knees for ages which helped with my back pain... However once my spd became really bad the knee pillow can make the front of my pelvis ache. Decided it's easier to go with out it x


----------



## Redbean

Ok, girls, just borrowed my friend's Snoogy, which is a little better. I put my bump in the middle hole and lie on top of the whole thing. Not bad. You can also make an arm chair w it, which is good for a few hours. Still, by 4 am my hips kill. Before that, I did put a feather pillow under my bump. Mine also feels heavy, I think bc we grow so fast that the muscle tone isn't there. 

While I was on vacation and sleeping in hotel beds I had no problem at all. They were soooo soft I just sank into them. 

As for the congestion, restless leg, etc., I find taking a half or whole dose of Benadryl helps. It's safe for pg if you don't overdo it. My OB actually suggested it.


----------



## lanet

Benadryl makes rls worse unfortunately. My dr prescribed some visterol which is helping but just a little. And I also have and love my snoogle pillow


----------



## mowat

Tried the pillow under the bump, but it didn't quite work. Think I need a smaller pillow. Oh well, my crotch pain is better so I guess I can't complain too much. Headaches seem to have gone for now too. Looking on the bright side!


----------



## lanet

I don't put the pillow all the way under the bump, but in front of it supporting it if that makes sense? 
I'm up for my middle of the night yoga and bath to calm my legs. Grrrrr. The dr did call today and say I'm anemic so I started a new iron supplement and im praying that helps the legs!!! Also babies are playing trampoline on my bladder. I swear one might kick right through it!!! I wish they would flip. They've been breech for over a month. Makes for a restful night;) it will be so much more fun when im up holding them!


----------



## lanet

34 weeks 2 days God help me, the days are so long and uncomfortable.


----------



## mowat

30 weeks here! Hoping for an early delivery (35 weeks) but don't feel ready at all.


----------



## lanet

I actually went into labor at 33 weeks, they have me on medicine to keep it stopped and I get to take my last dose Saturday night. Hoping something happens after that.


----------

